# Deep Sea Death Ray



## ma_sha1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've always been fascinated by Diving Helmets, especially Siebe Gorman's original style, it's just too cool.

I am sure there are many diving helmetholics belong to a forum somewhere, judging by the original helmet going rate,

Example:







I wanted to build a display light for office & double as emergency spotlight when electricity goes off. What could be better than making a spotlight out of brass & copper Siebe Gorman style diving helmets?

a BMW style Angel Eye projector lens was mounted into the front window.





The little red switch controls the blue Age Eye





Since this is for the office, to prevent people from turning it on, blind themselves & sue my pants off, a second switch is used to control the lamp with key ignition.





*Sneak peek of the inside:*
Short arc lamp & dual fan cooling. One fan will be in sync with the lamp, the other will be in sync with the angel eye.
Since angle eye is independently controlled, this fan will be used for after burner cooling. 





Ballast mounting bracket installed above the lamp:






This is all I have to share for now, waiting for the Lifepo4 battery pack to arrive so I can start wiring

To be continued...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Reserved


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jun 22, 2012)

That's awesome (as usual), but dude, you're sick. Love you man! Just sayin' is all.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks! I think we are both sick, addicted. 

It's better to have obsession in making unique light creations than addition to many other things, could've been a lot worse...


----------



## karlthev (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, talk about a nice toy!


Karl


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks,

I agree, it's so cute, I find myself coming back & staring at the pictures...LOL,


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally, battery pack arrived, wiring the battery & charging port into the base:









Finished:










Test drive:


----------



## Draven451 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's one of the coolest looking lights I have seen! Great work 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Illum (Jul 1, 2012)

What sort of diving helmet fits on the palm of your hand? :thinking:

:kewlpics:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Draven451 said:


> That's one of the coolest looking lights I have seen! Great work



Thanks!



Illum said:


> What sort of diving helmet fits on the palm of your hand? :thinking:
> 
> :kewlpics:



It's a scaled down desk display replica


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 1, 2012)

you have some of the best ideas lol... not only that, you actually able to CREATE them

leaves me :thinking: with my noobishness most of the time lol

i would love to see some of your creations in person at some point (I am also from CT) 

you could laugh at my rudimentary attempts! LOL


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks!

May be we could get a MA/CT/RI/NY get together at some point?
Last time I joined PF18 but that was really far, I had to book hotel & stay overnight.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 1, 2012)

That would be cool


----------



## tx101 (Jul 1, 2012)

I want one !!!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 1, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> That would be cool




Check out this spot, Rock quarry near Crystal Lake area Ellington, CT. Half an hr from Hartford, ct & Spring Field, Mass.

I plan to make visit at some point, if we could make a deal to use Skyline quarry parking lot for a Sat. evening meet & then do shoot out in the quarry after dark, it'll be perfect.

The quarry sits on top of the mountain, 500 yards from one end to the other, if that's not enough, it over looks crystal lake, about a mile to the shore on the far end of crystal lake.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks cool. A bit of a drive for me but still doable.


----------



## biglights (Jul 1, 2012)

Very cool idea!!! Looks awesome.


----------



## JulianP (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you think your creations will one day gang-up on you and chase you around the house firing 10,000 lumen beams? Personally, I'd be scared to sleep next to a Deep Sea Death Ray...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 2, 2012)

JulianP said:


> Do you think your creations will one day gang-up on you and chase you around the house firing 10,000 lumen beams? Personally, I'd be scared to sleep next to a Deep Sea Death Ray...



That's why I am selling the Moon Blaster, break em up before they start to gang-up on me 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-FS-The-Moon-Blaster-Short-Arc-16-million-cps


----------



## tam17 (Jul 2, 2012)

Great work, ma_sha1!



JulianP said:


> I'd be scared to sleep next to a Deep Sea Death Ray...



True! Since I've seen The SpongeBob Movie, Cyclops' helmet with eerie luminescent window haunts me! 

Cheers


----------



## Hoop (Jul 5, 2012)

This is a very cool build ma_sha1. Why did you decide to go with a short arc for the light source?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hoop said:


> This is a very cool build ma_sha1. Why did you decide to go with a short arc for the light source?



Thanks! For 3 reasons:

1. The lens is very small, not much bigger than mag head, HID with 4mm arc won't give much throw, it'll be like car head light, more floody.
2. The space is very limited, to combine with a lens, light source with elliptical reflector is needed, the P-VIP set-up is very small & fit in perfectly.
I also have a HID bulb with elliptical reflector, but for this set-up, it protrudes out the back of the helmet quite a bit, not as Stealth. I really wanted to contain everything in there & have a useful beam. 
3. The cool factor, I wanted to have something in my office representing the cutting edge of the hobby.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll probably list this light FS to pay for some xmas gifts...


----------



## Nicrod (Jan 4, 2013)

Simply amazing! I love the nostalgic look it has. Great work.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, I just put the light up for sale on the BST


----------

